# FTP uploade - Proxy umgehen?



## sunnylife (1. März 2004)

Hallo allerseits, 

Ich hoffe, ich habe das richtige Forum erwischt, für meinen ersten Beitrag. 

Frage:
Ab und zu würde ich vom Geschäft aus gerne etwas auf meine private Homepage stellen. Dies geht aber nicht, da der Port 21 sprich FTP gesperrt ist. 

Gibts ein Tool, mit dem man das umgehen kann?

Euren Antworten sehe ich mit Interesse entgegen.

Gruss, Sunny


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (10. März 2004)

Hi,

ich schieb die Frage mal bei Netzwerk rein, da ist sie besser aufgehoben. Es gibt Möglichkeiten, bestimmte Ports zu tunneln, aber da bin ich nicht Experte genug.


----------



## SixDark (10. März 2004)

Hi!

Hast Du auf Deinem Webspace kein HTTP-Upload-Formular zur Verfügung? Also bei Confixx gibt es zum Beispiel eins.
Wenn nicht schreib Dir mit PHP evtl. selbst eins oder saug Dir ein fertiges aus dem Netz. Somit ersparst Du Dir das Umgehen irgendwelcher Ports. Das gibt irgendwann vielleicht nur blöde Fragen...  

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Norbert Eder (11. März 2004)

Zumal FTP 21 UND 20 ist. Jedoch auch abhängig davon ob Aktiv- oder Passiv-Mode.

mfG,
Nitro


----------



## sunnylife (11. März 2004)

Besten Dank für den Input! Weisst du, wo ich mir solch PHP's runterladen kann?
Gruss, Sunny


----------



## fluessig (11. März 2004)

Die Frage ist ob du auch noch einen socks Server zur Verfügung hast. Damit kannst du in allen gängen ftp Programmen den Proxy tunneln.


----------



## SixDark (11. März 2004)

Schau mal hier: Zach White Network 

Das erste in der Liste dürfte sicher etwas für Dich sein.

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## CReation (24. Juni 2004)

Schau dir mal Your Freedom  an - damit kannst du Proxies recht zuverlässig umgehen.

CC


----------

